# Riff Raff



## RhoKappa

This is a slang expression.  In English, riff raff refers to people or a group of people regarded as disreputable, deplorable or worthless.  It also refers to a low-class environment that is ruined because of such people.  For example, a main street in downtown which is full of scam artists, thieves, scammers, beggars, street peddlers, prostitutes and very rude people.  Collectively they are referred to as riff raff, and the term is slightly derogatory.  Here is an example in a sentence.

1. I refuse to buy an apartment on Khreshchatyk Street because of all the riff raff over there.

Есть ли русское выражение?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Например, _отребье:
Я решил не покупать квартиру на Крещатике: слишком много отребья кругом._


----------



## Vadim K

riff-raff - Перевод на русский - примеры английский | Reverso Context


----------



## Olya34

Или "сброд". Много всякого сброда ходит / обитает. "Шантрапа". "Шпана" или "гопники" (на сленге "гопота"). Малообразованная прослойка населения с криминальными наклонностями. "Шпана" — чаще про неблагополучных подростков. "Шушера". Это про всех, и взрослых тоже. "Быдло" — презрительное, о ничем не интересующихся, неразвитых людях с убогой жизнью. Впрочем, любое из этих слов можно вбить в поиск, дописать "синоинм" и почитать ещё несколько десятков вариантов. Все они будут отличаться мелкими оттенками, но все могут быть переводами слова "riff raff", наиболее удачный зависит от общего тона того, что вы переводите.


----------



## Rosett

1. I refuse to buy an apartment on Khreshchatyk Street because of all the riff raff over there.
1. Я отказываюсь покупать квартиру на Крещатике из-за всего того быдла, что занимает там место.
The choice of быдло for translation is purely contextual, as a Polish loanword to describe poor Ukrainians.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Rosett*
Едва ли понятие _быдло_ охватывает весь спектр значений, озвученный ТС. И при чём тут вообще _poor Ukrainians?_


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> *Rosett*
> Едва ли понятие _быдло_ охватывает весь спектр значений, озвученный ТС. И при чём тут вообще _poor Ukrainians?_


А кто, по-вашему, обитает на Крещатике (согласно примеру из ОП)?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Не знаю, не был там. И Крещатик приведён только в качестве примера. А из вашего поста можно сделать вывод, что _быдло_ - это вообще _poor Ukrainians._ Хотя _быдло_ скорее характеризует менталитет, чем личные качества, и вовсе не является синонимом понятия _плохие люди_ и антонимом понятия _хорошие люди._ И - в русском языке - точно не имеет украинского оттенка.


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> Не знаю, не был там. И Крещатик приведён только в качестве примера. А из вашего поста можно сделать вывод, что _быдло_ - это вообще _poor Ukrainians._ Хотя _быдло_ скорее характеризует менталитет, чем личные качества, и вовсе не является синонимом понятия _плохие люди_ и антонимом понятия _хорошие люди._ И - в русском языке - точно не имеет украинского оттенка.


Вот ради примера и переводится так, если вы пишете о Крещатике. Что же касается русского языка, то переносное значение вполне вписывается в заданный контекст.


----------



## Awwal12

Translating "быдло" (with its strongly negative implications regarding mentality) as "poor X" will be an obvious mistranslation.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Rosett*
Понятие _быдло _не включает в себя _уличных воришек _и _проституток._ Они, конечно, могут являться _быдлом,_ но с тем же успехом могут и не являться им.


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> *Rosett*
> Понятие _быдло _не включает в себя _уличных воришек _и _проституток._ Они, конечно, могут являться _быдлом,_ но с тем же успехом могут и не являться им.


Из этого понятия важно в данном случае только то, что уличные воришки и проститутки могут обитать на Крещатике, поскольку предложено английское значение “people or a group of people regarded as disreputable, deplorable or worthless,” что соответствует переносному значению _быдла_.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Rosett*
ТС уточнил же:


RhoKappa said:


> a main street in downtown which is full of scam artists, thieves, scammers, beggars, street peddlers, prostitutes and very rude people


Так вот, _быдло_ - это вовсе не обязательно перечисленные товарищи (кроме, пожалуй, последних упомянутых). То есть вы перевели фактически только _very rude people_.
А _Крещатик, _полагаю, был вообще взят в качестве примера, чтобы не оскорбить наши чувства (как их себе представляет ТС).


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> *Rosett*
> ТС уточнил же:
> 
> Так вот, _быдло_ - это вовсе не обязательно перечисленные товарищи (кроме, пожалуй, последних упомянутых). То есть вы перевели фактически только _very rude people_.
> А _Крещатик, _полагаю, был вообще взят в качестве примера, чтобы не оскорбить наши чувства (как их себе представляет ТС).


Вы притягиваете польское значение, имеющее вполне конкретный смысл, в то время как в русском языке постепенно сложилось переносное значение без польского оттенка. Однако само слово в русском (думаю, что благодаря его звучанию), сохранило отчётливую украинскую коннотацию, хорошо подходящую в данному примеру. Оно не подходило бы в этом смысле к Тверской, например.
ТС объяснил, что в принципе может входить в определение riff raff на примере центров американских метрополий, мало сравнимых с Крещатиком. Крещатик, вообще, прекрасное место. В то же время современное русское переносное значение _быдла_ как людей из низших социальных слоёв достаточно точно соответствует  американскому определению riff raff, данному в ОП.
БЫДЛО -а; ср. собир. [от польск. bydło — скот] Презрит. О людях, покорно подчиняющихся чужой воле и проводящих жизнь в тяжёлом, изнурительном труде на кого-л. / *О людях из низших социальных слоёв.* ● Первоначально слово употреблялось презрительно по отношению к крестьянской массе.  _Толковый словарь Кузнецова_
Разве что _very rude people _не слишком подходит только к низшим слоям. Хамов, увы, хватает везде.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> Вы притягиваете польское значение, имеющее вполне конкретный смысл, в то время как в русском языке давно сложилось переносное значение без польского оттенка.


Сложилось. И оно не включает в себя понятий, перечисленных в ОП.



Rosett said:


> Однако само слово в русском сохранило украинскую коннотацию


Не знаю. Я, как носитель языка, этого не чувствую.



Rosett said:


> Оно не подходило бы в этом смысле к Тверской, например.


Не согласен.



Rosett said:


> В то же время сложившееся современное русское переносное значение _быдла_ как людей из низших социальных слоёв достаточно точно соответствует американскому определению riff raff, данному в ОП.


Это как раз требуется доказать.



Rosett said:


> Как раз _very rude people _не слишком подходят только к низшим слоям. Хамов, увы, хватает везде.


Потому что нынче все слои перемешались.


----------



## nizzebro

I would say the point is that we still have no real social layers in Russia so slang words of that kind are mostly focused on personal traits.
Look at this country: districts packed with multi apartment buildings do not contrast to each other much; and, even if they do (taking into account old wooden cabins), it shows no clear correlation to the people who lives in there.


----------

